# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Угадай фильм по песне

## Asteriks

[COLOR="RoyalBlue"][I][B]Берём песню из кинофильма, отрезаем кусочек, прячем название под "Угадайте!", грузим на Megashare, ссылку помещаем сюда. Отгадываем. Угадавший помещает свою загадку.
Быстро и без проблем захватить кусок аудио дорожки из фильма можно с помощью проигрывателя KMplауer если резать прямо из фильма. Или режем песню любым другим известным вам способом.

----------


## Stych

Попробуйте угадать фильм, подсказка - голливудская комедия 2008 года)).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, коль предыдущий фильм никто не угадал, угадывайте мой

----------


## Stych

Может про Д"Артаньяна?)) Очень похоже)

Правильно! Пиши полное название фильма.

Д"Артаньян и три мушкетера

Следующее задание от Астерикс!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Белое солнце пустыни

Правильно!

От Астерикс: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] А этот?

----------


## Marusja

Мэрри Попинс

Молодец!

От Астерикс: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Д Актарьян и мушкетеры

Нет, к сожалению. Первое слово в названии ЧЕЛОВЕК С ..... ....... В главной роли Андрей Миронов. Фильм про первые дни синематографа. Ну?

А это? [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

операция Ы

Ага!

----------


## HARON

Ты бы хоть названия убирала))) "Операция "Ы""

Вроде убирала названия.))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

17 мгновений весны

Пра-виль-но!

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Угадывайте

----------


## Asteriks

Иван Васильевич меняет профессию. 

"Посылаем князя выбить войско Крымского хана с Федюнского шляха!" Хе-хе!
Не нужно в архив бросать, и так норм.

----------


## Jemal

Правильно
Вот еще [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

От Астерикс: Это из "Приключений Шурика"", называется "Наваждение", как Шурик экзамен сдавал и влюбился в Лидочку.  :curtsey:
Правильно

От Астерикс :*Угадывайте!*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

вроде "Соломенная шляпа" называется фильм

Правильно. Только "шляпКа "

Вот: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alandr

*Брюс Всемогущий вроде он !!!* Нет, Это "Генералы песчаных карьеров"

Вот ещё: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Ирония судьбы" 

Правильно!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

"Бриллиантовая рука" ! Счас загадаю!

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=040524E9

----------


## Alandr

*Обыкновенное чудо !!!????*

Нет. Это Игорь Корнелюк поёт "Город, которого нет" в  фильме "Бандитский Петербург"

----------


## Asteriks

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=46FCC2FB

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Формула любви"

----------


## Asteriks

Правильно! Угадайте эту!
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=305E33C1

----------


## Alandr

*Убойная Сила !!!*   надеюсь на этот раз правильно ;-))

----------


## Asteriks

Правильно! Песня "Опера" из сериала " Убойная сила".

----------


## BiZ111

Пока-пока-покачивая перьями на шляпах...

----------

